# A puppy or not? Help!



## Mirinde (Jun 8, 2011)

I have no advice on the age, but the poor guy does not look to be in very good health =(


----------



## ozzy'smom (Jun 18, 2011)

I would be surprised if he was 6 months old. He's actually not even 6 months according to the b-day you gave. My 5 month old doesn't look CLOSE to that mature. The age on the vet paperwork doesn't mean much since a vet just uses the age the owners give on their paperwork.

Since you already own him your best bet is to bring him to your vet to be checked out. They will be able to make a pretty good guess as to his age.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

He looks all Golden, but definitely not 6 months old. Since he sounds like he needs to go to a Vet anyway, he may have a better idea of his age. He sure is handsome though, and I am sure you will be head over heels in love with him in no time!


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

how lucky you are getting this handsome guy! I'd say he's over 6 months, & probably over chewing everything! Is the vet he'd seen close to you or will you be using a vet you're familiar with?


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Awww - He totally needs some TLC. Bless his heart! (And yours!)


----------



## mommycassie (Sep 4, 2011)

thanks guys. the lady swears he looks old just from his hay allergy.
my little boy loves him none the less. He was given to us. He's seems to be an awesome dog. He hasn't been kept inside, so tonight is his first night . He plays like a puppy and wants TO CHEW EVERYTHING! And it looks like he still has puppy teeth, but we are gonna get him started with out vet his weekend. Thanks for all the comments guys.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Six months is a possibility. Lots of dogs chew like crazy puppies at six months, and even if it starts to diminish, it usually picks up again around eight months - a secondary teething phase - where the adult molars are really setting into the skull, etc. At six months, he shouldn't have any puppy teeth left.

Definitely needs to see the vet. Looks like there are some really thin spot in his coat on his legs. Poor guy is in need of relief from his allergies, along with a detailed once-over by your vet to determine his overall health.

He looks very sweet! Enjoy each other!


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm glad you took this guy in! Doesn't look like he was treated well in his last home. 

He looks like a senior in that picture but some English Goldens do have the "old man" look I find.

He is very handsome!


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

Posting his weight may give a fair idea as to his age, even if he looks a little thin it may be a good benchmark. Bayne was 60lbs at 6 months.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Congrats on your new boy!! He looks like he is very sweet. Allergies can cause his coat to be ruff. He does look like he has a pretty bad case of allergies. Do you know how long the other lady has been treating him for allergies? I hope your vet can help get him straightened out. What is his name? It is wonderful that you gave him a new home!! He will be greatful to you and your family and give you so much love and joy!!!!


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

I agree he does look older than six months.
But not too much older given his coat.

I would have a go at feeding a holistic dog food with minimum preservatives. Apparently it can work wonders on allergies.

Congratulations!! I think that he is absolutely adorable. His bone structure is particularly handsome What a gem!


----------



## aerolor (May 27, 2011)

mommycassie said:


> thanks guys. the lady swears he looks old just from his hay allergy.
> my little boy loves him none the less. He was given to us. He's seems to be an awesome dog. He hasn't been kept inside, so tonight is his first night . He plays like a puppy and wants TO CHEW EVERYTHING! And it looks like he still has puppy teeth, but we are gonna get him started with out vet his weekend. Thanks for all the comments guys.


He does look like a golden and if you can get him into good condition you will probably have a lovely dog. Being kept outside may have a bearing on his present poor condition. If you are sure he still has some puppy teeth with the adult teeth to come through, then his age is likely correct. He has been through a Summer outside which won't have helped if it has been very hot and he hasn't been groomed or taken care of. As others have said get your vet to give him a good overall examination - your vet will be able to give you a good idea of his age. Then follow his recommendations on how to get him into good condition and sort his allergies out. The problems he has could well disappear with appropriate care and being housed indoors. Good luck with him and I hope he improves soon now that he is with you.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

I wonder if having received multiple steroid shots has caused him to look more mature? It's a possibility. Your vet should be able to give you a pretty good guess though. Plus as someone else mentioned, a full body shot showing his build and approximate size would be more helpful than just a head shot, but it will still be hard to tell from a picture. Glad to hear he's all set to see your vet... I would imagine there is more going on here than just a hay allergy with the thin spots on his coat. I would recommend a skin scraping to rule out mange (don't freak out, that sounds worse than it is). Good luck with him!!

Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

What a darling, bless him, hes definately fallen on his feet finding you to live and love with, I am sure hes going to improve in leaps and bounds. A change of diet, something quite pure and holistic, even raw or very natural with no fillers etc like Taste Of The Wild could transform him and homoeopathic medicines can do wonders for allergies too. I hope your vet can give you a clearer view re his age and ailments but whatever...things can only improve from here I'm sure  He looks simply delicious


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

What a nice boy! The coarse coat, loss of hair, wrinkled forehead are probably caused by the same condition, but what that condition is may take some work to discover. It may be allergies, but his skin does not look inflamed as usually happens with allergies and his coat appears to be affected all over. It may be demodex mange, which is not contagious, but reflects a immune deficiency. We had a client who adopted a rescue dog (Golden/Bloodhound mix) who had a out of control demodex problem last winter. The dog looked terrible with bleeding sores and no hair. The dog came back last week and looked fantastic with a full soft gorgeous coat. They used a course of invermectin (same drug as for heartworm prevention) to kill the mange and as a result all his hair fell out. But Jacob is all better now . Or the pup may be suffering from hypothyroidism, which causes loss of hair, a coarse coat, the furrowed brow. Hypothryoidism is diagnosed by a blood test. Have the blood sent to Michigan State University and ask for a full blood panel. Also getting a low normal reading on a thyroid panel is considered low for Goldens so supplementation can be beneficial.

Good luck and thank you for caring for this boy!


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

I find it interesting that many people just feed dry food- and many times cheap dry food like purina or Costco brand!! And then expect a healthy dog. Give this dog 6 months of healthy food- and you should see a huge turn around in him. Do some research on supplements for coat health( omega 3 fats for one) and general well being. Of course a vet check should be done first to rule out any underlying illness.


----------



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

With all of the above also consider food allergies. They can happen even with high quality food. We switched Angie back to California Natural after switching to Taste of the Wild (both really good foods) after she started losing her coat and developing agression towards other dogs. 

We ran different tests on her that all came back fine so as a last resort we switched the food back back and sure enough after a couple of months back on her old food she is doing fine and her coat has come back.

He's a beautiful boy and is going to be a great dog for you.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

newport said:


> I find it interesting that many people just feed dry food- and many times cheap dry food like purina or Costco brand!! And then expect a healthy dog. Give this dog 6 months of healthy food- and you should see a huge turn around in him. Do some research on supplements for coat health( omega 3 fats for one) and general well being. Of course a vet check should be done first to rule out any underlying illness.


My dogs are both on Purina and are very healthy. They do better on it than they did on a more expensive Blue Buffalo.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

You didn't mention your boys name. He needs a new name for his new start in your family. Unless you like his given name. He looks like he might have been primarily an outside dog. Maybe he's allergic to some grasses/weeds and some trees? Just thinking. Thank you for taking him and for being so concerned for his welfare. Not that his age really matters, but if you have some documentation from the previous vet, then I would give them a call to try to put some pieces of this puzzle together, to get a better history of this dog, perhaps they can tell you more? He looks like he will be a great member of your family. Please get him checked at your vet or a reputable vet and post again on the outcome. We look forward to seeing more of your boy and hearing about his well being.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

He's CUTE<:

You need to post a full body shot to give us a better idea about his size, but I would say he does look to be 6-9 months going by this pic. 

Healthwise, I see droopy eyes and rather itchy looking legs.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Some more advice. Can u find out what vet the previous owner went to. Then u could see what all she had done to him and possibly a birthdate! Make sure he is on flea prevention/ hw prevention too.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Your new boy is adorable.
His skin does look thin and itchy. If he slept outside he may ha ve very well been in a kennel with hay for bedding. My Bassett mix loves to roll around and take a nap in the hay and then he sneezes and gets even more droopy eyes.

If your vet doesn't recommend anything for his skin, you could get some chlorhexadine shampoo (Duoxo I believe) and wash him in that and see if his skin improves. It helps with allergies and also any bacterial skin infections.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

He's reaaallly cute and has such a sad hounddog look to his face. 

Micro-tek shampoo does WONDERS for an itchy coat. I would look into it if he continues to have problems. When my dog had severe allergies to flea bites I bathed her in it 3-5x a week and it really helped calm down her skin.

Thank you for adopting him, he needs some major TLC!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Thank you for taking this boy, he's going to be gorgeous once you get him on some good food and get his skin problems under control.




newport said:


> I find it interesting that many people just feed dry food- and many times cheap dry food like purina or Costco brand!! And then expect a healthy dog. Give this dog 6 months of healthy food- and you should see a huge turn around in him. Do some research on supplements for coat health( omega 3 fats for one) and general well being. Of course a vet check should be done first to rule out any underlying illness.





Mssjnnfer said:


> My dogs are both on Purina and are very healthy. They do better on it than they did on a more expensive Blue Buffalo.


I use to feed both my Goldens BB, two months ago switched them to Purina Pro Plan for Sensitive Skin and Stomachs-it's all salmon, heavy in Omega 3's, they both look fantastic. I saw a difference in their coats immediately within three days of switching them over. I had adopted a young golden from my County Humane Society, he was underweight and I was really struggling trying to get the weight on him, his hair was not growing either. Since I switched him to the PPP SS, he's gained weighted, filling out, and his coat is growing- his feathering is coming in too. He's turning into one very handsome Golden boy.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

I'd take him off of grains just to see how he does - if his hair grows back. He seriously needs to see a vet for his skin issues - doubt it's really a "hay" allergy. Maybe a food allergy? Maybe low thyroid? 

He doesn't look that old to me but it looks like he's really suffering. You can give him an adult benadryll every 8 hours and see if that helps at least with the itchiness. 

I hope you get your boy to a vet soon! Once you and your vet figure out what is causing the fur loss/hot spots, he will be a much happier and prettier dog!


----------



## mommycassie (Sep 4, 2011)

thank you so much for your replies. I did contact his previous vet, he weighs 56lbs. He is doing so much better already.His coat is getting softer, His eyes dont look that sad anymore . He is playing more like a dog his age should now too. His name is Kody and my little 14month old boy is in love with him. Kody is spoiled already, he loves to stay right with us and won't go in the yard alone and sleeps in the bedroom with us. For him to have been an outside dog, he's doing amazing on house training, we have not had one mess, yet! (knock on wood) We love him to death and think he just needed some major tlc!


The pic is of him and our lil boy.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Kody and you son look very happy together! Glad you contacted his previous vet. Will you continue with that vet or finding your own? Kody does look better than his first picture, but I would still be curious as to what the vet thinks. It is great that Kody is doing well with house training. TLC is a wonderful thing and Kody will enjoy every minute of it!!!


----------



## mommycassie (Sep 4, 2011)

I think it'd be best for Kody if we went to another vet. Don't you?


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I didn't want to be too pushy, but yes I think it would be better to find your own. Not sure, but it seems like the lady who had Kody before wasn't very concerned about him and I don't know if her vet felt the same way. I am pretty picky when it comes to caring for my animals, so I like a vet that treats my animals like my children...because they are my 4 legged girls!! If I were you I would at least like to know what Kody has so I could make him more comfortable. Him and your son look like they are going to be best of friends, so you'll want Kody at his best!!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

A thyroid test is absolutely in order for these symptoms. The second picture really solidifies that in my mind, as his coat seems thin and brittle. Somewhat coarse hair is actually correct in a Golden's outer coat, but dry, brittle, sparse hair like that isn't. An eye exam wouldn't hurt either, since there may be an infection or ectropion. It doesn't really look like ectropion from the pictures, but I wanted to throw it out there. An eye specialist can give you a full workup and let you know.

I wonder, given the mystery to his history, if there was also flea exposure, which can cause atopic dermatitis for a while, even after the fleas are all killed. Fleas are the most common cause of allergic atopy (general itching), and they can set off an immune reaction that keeps itself going for a bit.

Keep us posted! My guess is that he looks vastly better in a few weeks.


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

I was also going to say the exact same thing as Tippykayak. Everything points towards low-thyroid. The bad coat, the worried expression, etc. Even though he is young, it could be thyroid so best to rule that out. As everyone else has mentioned a high quality food without a lot of grains in case it is a food allergy, exercise, and love will make a huge difference.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kody*

Bless you for giving Kody a loving home.
I would take him to another vet to have everything checked out, to make sure he gets the help he needs.


----------



## LauraBella (Feb 9, 2010)

Such SAD eyes!!! But very precious looking pup. I'd ask the vet about the age, and obviously you're heading there anyway with his medical issues.


----------



## mommycassie (Sep 4, 2011)

hey all!
we took Kody to a different vet today. He is def. 6months old. He weighs 55lbs. They are treating him for scabies and a secondary skin infection.  She put him on antibotics, an allergy pill and 3 cycles of Revolution. Sure hopes our boy starts feeling better!


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

I just saw the thread but I'm so happy that you're getting your new guy the treatment that he needs. He definitely looked older to me, but I'm glad to hear that he's as young as you were told. I can't wait to see pictures of him when he's healthy after all of your TLC!

One thing that has helped Samantha with her allergies has been feeding a premium food (without corn, wheat and chicken)... maybe that will help you too. Thanks for taking care of him!


----------



## Mms (Dec 13, 2009)

You certainly went to the right place! Thanks so much for giving Kody a new home where he can be given all of the love and care he needs. You seem to be a wonderful pet owner! Good luck to you, your family, and Kody. Continue to visit the forum! There are plenty of people here who know a LOT about Goldens and dogs in general and we'd all love to watch Kody grow with your family! I'm sure he'll do great, it looks like he's in great hands.


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

that picture of Kody and your son is so special
congratulations on getting such a gorgeous young guy 
given a bit of TLC (which it seems he is getting in bucket loads already) will soon have him looking his best 
word of warning though Scabies is contagious so you will need to treat yourselves and your son, just incase 
I will look out for your new piccies showing Kody looking and feeling better in the future 
you are a star for taking him on but you will be well rewarded


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Severe allergies and skin problems like that can most definitely make a dog look, and act, much older than they really are. I think once you get his allergies under control, and his skin gets healthy, his coat will improve, and you will see a much younger acting and looking dog. It may take 6 months to a year to see a different dog though, so be patient and cheer the improvements along the way.

He is a handsome boy regardless, thank you for giving him a good home!

These are pictures of one of my foster dogs for rescue, what he looked like when we got him - we knew he was young but he looked ancient becaue of the mange and skin infections. And then the next pic is him about four months later, big change!

He was only 12 months old!


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

Wow! what a diference 4 months can make


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Thank you so much for rescuing this Kody--I am sure he realizes you have and will treat you and your family to so much love and attention. As mylissyk posted, give him 4-6 months of good food, supplements, and TLC and you will see an amazing difference. He is going to be a great looking golden.


----------



## akgolden (Jun 18, 2011)

mylissyk said:


> Severe allergies and skin problems like that can most definitely make a dog look, and act, much older than they really are. I think once you get his allergies under control, and his skin gets healthy, his coat will improve, and you will see a much younger acting and looking dog. It may take 6 months to a year to see a different dog though, so be patient and cheer the improvements along the way.
> 
> He is a handsome boy regardless, thank you for giving him a good home!
> 
> ...


Holy cow that is a HUGE transformation, thats amazing!


Ruby'smom said:


> Wow! what a diference 4 months can make


+1



OP that's great of you to take the pup in, looking forward to updated pictures.


----------



## Marjorie (Jul 3, 2011)

I though my Bessie was a puppy --turned out she was almost 2 and had had a litter! :doh: Her behavior was just so puppyish. It's fantastic this boy has found a good home and family to love him. Thanks for loving him!


----------



## mommycassie (Sep 4, 2011)

thanks guys! 
Kody is doing so well with our family and we have seen a major transformation since the vet visit. Last night, he truly played like a puppy, so much he wore himself out!  He ate alot more yesterday and he's not so itcy as of right now and his coat is getting softer! He's very attached to us, he won't go in the yard by himself, he goes out to pee and races right back to the door, he is super loyal and loves to ride in the backseat with my son. We really lucked out, I had been wanting a Golden for my son for awhile now. I had one while I was preggo, and got wayy too attached to him, and one week after I come home from the hospital with my son, I had let him out to pee, and someone killed him. I was devestated!! I cried for weeks. I still miss him something awful, but I truly beleive, I can see him in this dog. We love Kody to death and wouldn't trade him for the world. A lady at the vet office said (a paient) she wouldn't have taken him, sick like that, i smiled and simply told her, dogs need people too, and i think he needed us, just as much as we needed him.

Thanks for all your replies! I will def. continue to use this board!


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

just because he was ill and needed an extra bit of TLC she wouldnt take him eh !
well that means you are all the more special for seeing beyond these minor problems that he has and he will reward you with his faithfullness for ever 
glad he is settling in and becoming your very own velcro dog


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*mommycassie*, I am so glad to hear how wonderful Kody is doing. He is going to have a very strong bond with you and your family because he knows he is home and he is loved by all. 

I've had several Rescue Dogs throughout my life, the ones that need you the most are the most faithful loving companions you could ever hope for or be lucky enough to have. 

Enjoy your new boy, looking forward to seeing future updates and pictures.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Wanted to check in on Kody. I was away and didn't have internet. Glad to see you took Kody to a vet and have answers to his problems. He will be well in no time with all your TLC. I am sorry about your golden who was killed. I also had a young golden (4yrs) who was run over by my neighbor. I understand your loss. Glad you have Kody and I am sure he is glad to have you!!!


----------



## mommycassie (Sep 4, 2011)

just wanted to give you all an update on Kody...
he kept getting worse and after many vet bills later..we came to the sad conclusion there was no way we could afford to help him anymore..so we found a perfect home for him, they knew of his problems and said money was no issue. They took him to a vet that deals with Goldens and they done a skin biospy on him...it came back that he has a very rare condition called Ichytosis. They will be taking him to a speicalist in pittsburgh..but they said the vet didn't have high hopes  it breaks my heart. we miss him so much. i'm thankful these people keep in touch with us and they have the means to help him. but it still breaks my heart, to think about the poor boy.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

It is amazing, how we just give him, to another person, i hope he has a great home,this time.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks for the update on Kody. I will keep him in my prayers that his new family and the doctors can help him.


----------



## aerolor (May 27, 2011)

Quote from OP
"*We love Kody to death and wouldn't trade him for the world*. A lady at the vet office said (a paient) she wouldn't have taken him, sick like that, i smiled and simply told her, dogs need people too, and i think he needed us, just as much as we needed him". end quote.

Mmmmmmm - ????? How things change. I hope the poor dog can finally find a permanent home.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I can't wait to see this pup flourish with some good care, love, and nutrition. A few weeks of Temeril P really stops allerigies in their tracks, so hopefully the vet will give you some. Add some good quality fish oil to his diet.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm so sad for you and your family, especially your son. I'm sure this is very hard for him to understand. And I wish the best for Kody and his new family.

Sometimes, folks, it DOES come down to money.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

aerolor said:


> Quote from OP
> "*We love Kody to death and wouldn't trade him for the world*. A lady at the vet office said (a paient) she wouldn't have taken him, sick like that, i smiled and simply told her, dogs need people too, and i think he needed us, just as much as we needed him". end quote.
> 
> Mmmmmmm - ????? How things change. I hope the poor dog can finally find a permanent home.


Ouch. Talk about kicking someone when they're down. Don't you think the original poster might have already felt awful enough?

MommyCassie, I'm so sorry you had to make such a tough choice. I hope Kody finds a good home.


----------



## Red the super dog (Nov 9, 2011)

Sweet Girl said:


> Ouch. Talk about kicking someone when they're down. Don't you think the original poster might have already felt awful enough?
> 
> MommyCassie, I'm so sorry you had to make such a tough choice. I hope Kody finds a good home.


thank you for saying this! i was just thinking the same thing.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I don't get the criticism. She got Kody out of a dreadful situation. She took him to the vet and got him started on the road to health. He was in their loving family for several months. And now he's on to an even better home that can provide for him long term.

Wouldn't she be considered a foster? Isn't that what foster homes do? Help the dog until a permanent home can be found? Just because she didn't get Kody thinking it was temporary doesn't diminish the wonderful things she has done for him. Including giving him up to a family who can help him even more.

I find it odd to criticize her for doing what others on the forum are praised for doing.


----------



## aerolor (May 27, 2011)

It is not my intention to be overly critical or harsh, but I would not have said the poster could be considered as a foster at all, Penny's Mom. She went to get a golden to be a permanent member of her family and for her son. She chose this dog and took it knowing it had a bad skin condition and that it would require treatment. Treatment is often expensive and it seemed to me that she had factored this in in the beginning, but obviously not. Now the dog has been given on to someone else. As I said I hope this poor dog will get the medical treatment it needs and have a permanent home. I also wonder why a skin biopsy/scrape was not done by her vet at the beginning.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

aerolor said:


> I also wonder why a skin biopsy/scrape was not done by her vet at the beginning.


A lot of vets don't look for icthyosis right away because it's relatively rare in the overall dog population, so they'll do all kinds of skin tests without considering icthyosis right off the bat.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I agree that she didn't go into it with the idea of being a foster home. But, in the end, what she did is exactly what fosters do.


----------



## Mirinde (Jun 8, 2011)

I wouldn't say being told a dog has allergies is the same thing as being told a dog has icthyosis... so in that sense, it's a little unfair to say that the OP knew what she was getting into. 




Hopefully puppy can get the proper treatments and I'm sure he'll settle in nicely with his new family =) I'm sorry you had to make such a tough call... in an ideal world, money would never influence whether or not we are able to keep our animals, but unfortunately it does sometimes. Considering that he has been rehomed with good folks who can handle his condition and treatment, it seems like everything worked out for the best.


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

She did what was best for the dog...to give it to a loving home that can afford the ongoing medical bills. Or would the poster who put her down for this prefer her to euthanize him instead? If you don't have the money, you don't have the money period and wishing your did or loving a dog with your entire heart does not mean you all of the sudden have the money. She didn't need to say anything on this board but she did and I do not believe she needs a kick in the gut for being honest.

I see this in the horse world all the time although maybe we are a bit understanding. Colic surgery for 10k or more or humane euthanisia...no one blames someone if they have to go the euthanisia route. We live in a hard world and sometimes have to make the hard decision. Kudos to the original poster for doing what she could with the resources she has and making the tough decision that will benefit the dog in the long run. He will bond with his new family and will live a full life with them because of her choices.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

mommycassie said:


> just wanted to give you all an update on Kody...
> he kept getting worse and after many vet bills later..we came to the sad conclusion there was no way we could afford to help him anymore..so we found a perfect home for him, they knew of his problems and said money was no issue. They took him to a vet that deals with Goldens and they done a skin biospy on him...it came back that he has a very rare condition called Ichytosis. They will be taking him to a speicalist in pittsburgh..but they said the vet didn't have high hopes  it breaks my heart. we miss him so much. i'm thankful these people keep in touch with us and they have the means to help him. but it still breaks my heart, to think about the poor boy.


Ichytosis has been coming up so much lately. We have two clients struggling with it, and a third who has it under control. Poor you and poor Kody. Vet bills can get very scary fast.


----------



## mommycassie (Sep 4, 2011)

thank you to those that understand..
and to those of you that don't. you have no idea how hard this has been on my family. we stuggled with the decision for quite sometime. But after so much money due for vet bills, my husband got laid off. We asked for donations from a pet group that i belong to and only 55 dollars was donated. We love Kody to death, and we really did think we were getting a dog with alleriges the we could help. We babied him for months and gave him more than that anything. Its not like we let him go to someone that wasn't going to take care of them. This family has the funds to do whatever it takes to try to make him better. For us to keep him and not being able to take him to the vet anymore, would have been so unfair for Kody. 

We love him dearly and are very thankful the family keeps in touch with us, they send us pictures all the time and let us know how every vet visit goes. We are planning a visit with him really soon. 

We Love Kody and we done what we thought was best for him.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

mommycassie said:


> We love him dearly and are very thankful the family keeps in touch with us, they send us pictures all the time and let us know how every vet visit goes. We are planning a visit with him really soon.
> 
> We Love Kody and we done what we thought was best for him.


I'm very thankful that you were able to find him such a good home - and especially with people kind and considerate enough that they are happy to keep in touch with you and share Kody's life.


----------



## Candyjanney (Aug 26, 2011)

Are there a recent pic of this sweet boy?


----------



## Marjorie (Jul 3, 2011)

Oh wow. What a heartbreak. This Great Recession is hurting so many! Sweet Girl is right though --how lucky to find a great family for Kody!


----------



## Marjorie (Jul 3, 2011)

OK, I just went back to see the negative posts people were referring to. YIKES! But I've noticed over the years that those who have the highest standards for other people's behavior, actually have quite low standards for themselves.


----------



## mommycassie (Sep 4, 2011)

The lady sent me this right after his surgery to have him fixed and his skin biospy, it made me cry. He's so pitful looking. I've prayed every day that this speicalist they will be going to can help him get better. He is loved by many, no I look at it that he has two family, us and her's. We are more than welcome to go visit him anytime we want. And for that i am thankful!


----------



## Hunter'sMom (Sep 5, 2011)

What a wonderful, selfless thing you've done, to find a home for him that can get him specialized care. So many dogs are not so lucky. And how hard this all must be for you! I hope you can continue to stay a part of his life!!!


----------



## aerolor (May 27, 2011)

Marjorie said:


> OK, I just went back to see the negative posts people were referring to. YIKES! But I've noticed over the years that those who have the highest standards for other people's behavior, *actually* have quite low standards for themselves.


YIKES! that's *actualy* a fact then is it?


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

I don't want to beat MommyCassie up for making a decision to help her dog. She did the best she could and because she loved this pup so much she made a huge sacrifice to herself and her family for the wellfare of her dog.

That said there is a big BUT in there.

Aerolor is right that when purchasing/adopting a dog it should be a commitment for the entire life of the dog.
Don't do it if you cannot afford the dog.

No matter where we get our dogs from there are no guarantees and at any time having a dog can become a huge expense. Some how the general public doesn't seem to understand that owning a pet can become super expensive. 
Many people really have no idea how expensive it can become.  

Somehow we need more education on how expensive it can be to own a dog if they for any reason become unhealthy.


----------



## aerolor (May 27, 2011)

Thank you for your post Solinvictus - It is reassurring that someone else thinks along similar lines to me. I may have been a little hasty in commenting as I did when this poor dog changed hands and no offence was intended on my part. It may well be that the person who sold or gave this dog to the lady was not completely honest about its condition. I also think that because this skin condition had been present since a young puppy that an accurate diagnosis could and should have been made by a vet a lot sooner than it had been. Anyway, its been made now and the dog has a new home. I hope that things can eventually take a turn for the better for the dog now.


----------



## mommycassie (Sep 4, 2011)

The lady we got him off of said it was allergies and had vet papers that said it was allergies, her vet said that keeping him in the house and food diet, would make him better. We done that, and he kept getting worse and worse, we had him to so many vet appts. 

Something some of you don't understand, when we got Kody, we COULD afford him. It was beyond our control that my husband got laid off. That was something we never expeted to happen and there was nothing that could be done about it. Why should we make Kody suffer, when we know there was someone that could get him the help he needs. It wasn't easy, it wasn't something that happend overnight, many phone calls were made and many tears were shed. You don't have any idea how bad it broke my heart that he didn't want to get in their car, or when my little boy put his arms around his neck and squezzed him tight. It wasn't something I wanted to do, but I wasn't about to let that dog suffer. 

I never meant to cause an uproar, you were all so helpful when i first posted about Kody, I was only trying to give an update, Itchyosis, was something I never heard of. Sorry for the trouble and the bother. I think I will be removing myself from this group now. 

thank you and god bless.


----------



## aerolor (May 27, 2011)

I am sorry you feel you should stop using this forum Mommycassie - and I do now think you have had a very unfortunate and upsetting experience with your golden. If it is of any help, I am actually sorry I posted and I hope I have not distressed you further. For what is worth and because ichthyosis is present early on in a puppy's life I do question why it wasn't diagnosed by a vet early on. Below is a brief piece of information about the condition and why I think it could have been diagnosed early on. I hope this helps and please re-think about leaving the forum. 

_"Ichthyosis, whose name is derived from the Greek word for "fish" due to the fish-like scales that are observed on dogs with the disease, is a common inherited dermatosis observed in the Golden Retrievers of Europe and the United States. *Dogs with Ichthyosis develop white scales on the skin soon after birth.* The scales persist through the animal's life and progressively blacken, becoming dry and rough with age but typically do not cause itching. Secondary infectious complications (bacterial, fungal or parasitic) are occasionally associated with the condition._
_No specific or efficient treatments for Ichthyosis are currently available. Treatments mainly rely on increased hygiene measures (e.g. frequent brushing, kerato-regulating shampoo, weekly emollients) and providing a fatty acid-enriched diet."_


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Many of the cases here in the states that are eventually diagnosed as ichthyosis are originally looked at as allergies, dry skin, or even "white coat syndrome." I've known at least two dogs who were never tested for ichthyosis for the first year or two of life because it never occurred to the vets. 

Not all ichthyosis presents in a diagnostically clear fashion, and even when it does, the vet may not have the experience necessary to pinpoint it right away.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Things like ichthyosis and PU weren't on my radar for a long time. And I have been involved in goldens for 20 years... I was doing elbows in my dogs long before the GRCA recommended it. I am pretty sure I wasn't taught about some of these diseases in vet school(but I have been out for almost 26 years).


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

But I have said in the past and will say it again, allergies in dogs under one year of age are extremely uncommon.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

MommyCassie, you did right by the dog... and really that's all that matters. Even a dog with "just allergies" can be a burden...


----------



## mommycassie (Sep 4, 2011)

I have no idea why the vets didn't pick up on it. They had done skin scrapes, blood work, etc. and it never came up. Not even a metion to it, it went from allergies, to food allergies, to scabies..and so on....the vet that done the skin biospy deals with goldens...and he said he had only seen one case in 35 years. I'm thankful the family I let him go with, is able to and wants to make him better, when the vet said he heard in most cases owners have their dog put to sleep.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

*Shame on you.*



aerolor said:


> Quote from OP
> "*We love Kody to death and wouldn't trade him for the world*. A lady at the vet office said (a paient) she wouldn't have taken him, sick like that, i smiled and simply told her, dogs need people too, and i think he needed us, just as much as we needed him". end quote.
> 
> Mmmmmmm - ????? How things change. I hope the poor dog can finally find a permanent home.


The original poster did not have to post an update. They said they found someone who could give they dog all he needed. Many people today do not have a vast amount of disposable income for vet bills. The original poster knew it was to much for them and did what was best for the dog. They could have just dumped the dog or put him down but they didn't. Support them not judge them.


----------



## aerolor (May 27, 2011)

MikaTallulah said:


> The original poster did not have to post an update. They said they found someone who could give they dog all he needed. Many people today do not have a vast amount of disposable income for vet bills. The original poster knew it was to much for them and did what was best for the dog. They could have just dumped the dog or put him down but they didn't. Support them not judge them.


You are a bit out of date on this one - please read the whole thread before commenting.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

mommycassie said:


> The lady we got him off of said it was allergies and had vet papers that said it was allergies, her vet said that keeping him in the house and food diet, would make him better. We done that, and he kept getting worse and worse, we had him to so many vet appts.
> 
> Something some of you don't understand, when we got Kody, we COULD afford him. It was beyond our control that my husband got laid off. That was something we never expeted to happen and there was nothing that could be done about it. Why should we make Kody suffer, when we know there was someone that could get him the help he needs. It wasn't easy, it wasn't something that happend overnight, many phone calls were made and many tears were shed. You don't have any idea how bad it broke my heart that he didn't want to get in their car, or when my little boy put his arms around his neck and squezzed him tight. It wasn't something I wanted to do, but I wasn't about to let that dog suffer.
> 
> ...


It takes someone who is incredibly selfless and loving to give up a dog they love so that the dog has a better chance at a healthy life. I'm sorry you had to do that, but putting Kody first was a wonderful thing to do.


----------

